# The color of functions



## dorareever (Jan 2, 2010)

this lovely thread PersonalityCafe - The Place To Discover Yourself-

had me thinking about envisioning functions as being of a certain color. I came to see them as light cones of different color; an introverted function would be of a more intense shade going towards a point, with the lightest and/or or duller shades in the broadest part, while an extraverted function would be the other way around. 

Example: The color I associate with N is blue, and that's a really, almost synesthetic association for me. The spectra would run from ice blue to electric blue. Ni goes from ice blue to electric blue, while Ne goes from electric blue to ice blue.

Se/Si is green-brown; 

Fe/Fi is orange-white though maybe being INFP I tend to see my dominant function as the crux of my being, towards which everything flows making it the sum of all colors...but I guess it's more comparing it to light, fire and heat. So from orange to hot white.

Te/Ti this required more thought (obviously :tongue, but I came to the conclusion that grey-shiny silver would be the best color for T. Going from rather dull almost sterile but necessary to discern between black and white, to shining and cutting like a scalpel.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

*Te*
*Ti
Fe
Fi
Ne
Ni
Se 
Si*


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

*opens up Wikipedia for more specific shades*

Ni: Sienna (brown)
Ne: Amber (orange)

Fi: Cardinal (red)
Fe: Clover (light green)

Si: Royal blue
Se: Golden yellow

Ti: Beige (off-white)
Te: Olive drab (green)


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

*Ne*:Rainbows










*Ni*ark Violet










*Fe*: A light but intense Orange( as to seem almost transparent because it is spread about so vastly)










*Fi*:A fluid green(life giving and sustaining,powerful yet enigmatic)










*Te*:Strong dark Blue(Order/solid stance)










*Ti*:lighter transparent blue










*Si*: Brown..with slight shadow










*Se*: Red..burning,vibrant,scanning everything for action


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

dorareever said:


> I came to the conclusion that grey-shiny silver would be the best color for T.





AlphaOmegaDEFCON4 said:


> *Ti*





Paradigm said:


> Ti: Beige (off-white)


My dominant function gets stuck with the boring colours...:sad:

(...says the guy with the black and white avatar.:tongue


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> *Ti*:lighter transparent blue


Yay! Something pretty!


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

@etherealuntouaswithin

I laughed so hard when I saw Ne.....ok I'm still lol. It has amazing potential to become my sig pic. :crazy:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Musique247 said:


> @etherealuntouaswithin
> 
> I laughed so hard when I saw Ne.....ok I'm still lol. It has amazing potential to become my sig pic. :crazy:


Yeah...it doesn't match the rest of them in style at all, which is EXACTLY what Ne would do, wouldn't it?:laughing:


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

> I laughed so hard when I saw Ne.....ok I'm still lol. It has amazing potential to become my sig pic.


LOL I also bust a gut when looking at it:crazy: I figured it was suitable because Ne Doms and Aux speak and see of things in a multifaceted fashion, shifting gears ceaselessly and exploring them in a rapturous state ,as to defy a singular colorroud:


----------



## cosmia (Jan 9, 2011)

Ni - forest green
Ne - forest green
Fi - really light blue
Fe - lilac
Ti - burnt orange
Te - black
Si - grey
Se - red


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm gonna post my first 4 in one pic:

Ne: bright and vivid, leaping towards dreams, ideas, and space, where the sky's the limit

Ti: the sky (the limit), the logic that holds everything into place and rationalizes

Fe: the light, fluffy feelings, that are still obedient to the sky as well

Si: reflection of the past, sensing the real world, so the stem that "grounds" the whole shabang as well











Ne: Yellow flower
Ti: Blue sky
Fe: White clouds
Si: Green stem


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

I think it's interesting that only N types are participating in this thus far.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

> I think it's interesting that only N types are participating in this thus far.


Whats the diagnosis Doc?


----------



## Linnifae (Nov 13, 2009)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> Whats the diagnosis Doc?


No particular diagnosis. I just kind of thought it might be the case being that it is a somewhat abstract question but I'm prepared to be proven wrong soon enough  

I myself am still trying to decide. Yellow for Se and pale blue for Si....bright pink for Fe and pale purple for Fi....the rest are more fuzzy.


----------



## Musique247 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ti - Silver/grey. 









Te - Green. Efficiency, organization, environment.









Ne - etherealuntouaswithin's was the best. Where did it go?  
Rainbow, in with one idea, out with 24389283472








Or iridescent 









Ni - Gold. 









Fe - Blue.









Fi - Purple, deep color for deep feelings and beliefs.









Se - Yellow orange, vibrant oriented to the here and now.









Si - Sepia, old-fashioned photography, memories of the past, 'traditional'


----------



## purplevelvetmask (Feb 20, 2010)

This is a very creative thing to do, is it just imaginary?
Does it help to associate the functions with colors in some way? 
It seems it would be useful in remember them at least...


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I am just having fun looking at the pictures. :crazy:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I have always associated my functions with anthropomorphised beings...Ti an aged philosopher eternally scratching his chin, or sometimes a tough-minded judge, or a metal gavel representing logic pounding away at the gems Ne offers it till all the dirty chunks fly off and only the hidden diamond representing truth remains, Ne is a magician with lots of doves or other random surprises flying out of his cape at random, etc.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

firedell said:


> I am just having fun looking at the pictures. :crazy:


I think my Se leapt out of my unconscious when I looked at those pictures! Some of them are delicious.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

nevermore said:


> I think my Se leapt out of my unconscious when I looked at those pictures! Some of them are delicious.


you mean your subconsious?


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

sonicdrink said:


> you mean your subconsious?


:laughing:I was seriously wondering which word was appropriate there. Guess I bet wrong.:tongue:


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

sub - hidden levels, deeper meanings, etc.

un - pretty much not there. (like if someone hits you over the head and you black out, you're unconscious)


----------



## TheYellow (Oct 28, 2010)

Aw a;lkjd;lkjff, nothing worked :C

I guess I'll have to settle for words instead of photos.
Ne:Red/Yellow
Se:Orange/Red
Te:Aqua/White
Fe:Yellow/Green
Niurple/White
Si:White/Pink
Ti:Blue/White
Fi:Red/Green


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

*Ti*

*Te*

*Fi*

*Fe*

*Si*

*Se*

*Ni*

*Ne*


----------



## purplevelvetmask (Feb 20, 2010)

firedell said:


> I am just having fun looking at the pictures. :crazy:


Yeah, it's a cool thread. I'm just having a think of what colors I should post...


----------



## IceCube (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't see any difference in colors between extro and intro functions.

T - blue
S - yellow
N - green
F - rose

I must have picked on these colors somewhere, but where? *wondering*


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

Ni Ne Te Ti Fi Fe Se Si


Yes, all 'E' functions are green
Yes, Se and Ne are _the same green_

Alternate for the beautiful gray of Ni: black N + white I

curious... oO


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

This is something I actually have been thinking of for a while. It starts out easy, but then gets harder, so I had never completed it until now.
Here I assign colors based on the classic humor colors. This is based on the resultant temperament (Interaction Style or Keirseyan group) that results from the function being dominant. The "pure temperament" (where the Interaction Style and Keirsey temperament are the same humor) is one of the two types with the dominant function.

The first four are easy this way. The next two will have the same Interaction 
Style for both types with the function as dominant. I then attempted to mix the color of the other humor it is blended with. 
The last two, are possible blends of all the humors (one opposite pair or the other), so I chose neutral colors.

Purest temperaments:

*Se* Sanguine (blood)
*Si* Melancholic (black bile)
*Te* Choleric (yellow bile)
*Fi* Phlegmatic (Phlegm)

Blended temperaments:

*Ne* abstract Sanguines ENP (Sanguine + Choleric or Phlegmatic
*Ni* abstract Melancholics INJ (Melancholic + Choleric or Phlegmatic)
*Fe* various blends
*Ti* various blends


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmm, I always thought of Ti as purple. It seemed like both were a little bit complicated. (See, purple can be a hot OR a cold color, depending on how much red is in it... just like Ti can be good or bad depending on who's around you)

Ni: Best-Buy blue.
Ne: Lime green.
Si: Silvery blue.
Se: The color of a blood orange, I guess.
Ti: Again, purple. Just about any shade, but I'm thinking plum.
Te: Green.
Fi: Light, airy blue.
Fe: Something neon, definitely.

I'm in the mood to play chess, but it's late. :sad:


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Ti











Te





















Si 














Se



















Fi 











Fe


















Ni












Ne


----------



## Galaris (Sep 2, 2009)

talemin said:


> Ni Ne Te Ti Fi Fe Se Si
> 
> 
> Yes, all 'E' functions are green
> ...


@talemin I'd actually say that Fi is light blue


----------



## talemin (Jul 4, 2010)

Why are you pointing out Fi...perhaps are you agreeing with me on ALL other colours? :tongue: :tongue:

I am trying to track a pattern on every function for each group NT NF ST SF but I can see only white-gray Ni and reddish Fx across all the four of them...


----------



## littledarkmoon (Sep 24, 2010)

*Ni
Ne

Ti
Te

Fi
Fe

Si
Se*


----------

